# passive radiator placement?



## txredxj (Nov 13, 2012)

going to be building some l/r tower speakers and im not sure where the best placement for the PR should be. will it be better on the side or on the back, in the same plane as the driver or at the bottom? 1will be using a DD6.5LT driver and a Dayton 8" PR with about a 1 cubic feet cavity. would like to put them on the sides so i can get height. this is really just a experiment build since i have never done a PR build but have done alot of car audio vented enclosures.


----------



## fusseli (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to HTS!

You do not need to have the PR in the same plane at the driver, the frequencies at which the PR contributes are omni-directional.


----------

